

Saying Goodbye to Whim, Lessons Learned - benbinary
http://benbloch.posterous.com/say-goodbye-to-whim-what-we-learned-whats-nex

======
mirsadm
Interesting read. Can I just ask, why are you guys giving up so easily? It
seems like you only launched Whim 3 months ago. Granted it might not have been
successful as you anticipated but you shouldn't shut it down.

I've released a few apps on both the Android and iPhone stores and the hardest
lesson I've learnt is that creating a great app is only half the battle. There
are over 500k apps on there. Chances are most people don't even know it
exists. Instead of shutting down and moving on you should continue supporting
it. You need to build a community. When you release your next app you can use
existing apps to advertise new ones. People will recognise your work on the
appstore if you provide great support.

~~~
benbinary
Some good points as far as getting noticed in the app store. We're definitely
not giving up, though. We've submitted a new app which is a pretty big follow-
up to Whim based on What we learned, but is fundamentally different enough to
not be called Whim. In addition there were some legal issues with the name
"Whim", so it made sense to just shut down the app and focus fully on the next
app we've submitted.

------
dkasper
> In our case, Whim was somehow taken already when we went to submit, although
> it wasn't published in the app store.

That's odd. I wonder how much app name squatting is going on.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Quite a bit. Enough, actually, that Apple now has a policy that you can only
sit on a name for four months without posting a binary:
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/10/app-store-name-squatters/>

------
iwasphone
Not the news I wanted to hear but I'm glad to know you've got more stuff in
the works and you're not giving up.

while (true) liv_ur_drmz;

